# Application does not identify Zend Installation



## cybercoke (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have some apllication on a Linux box that I was migrating to a FreeBSD 8.2 box and it needs ZendOptimizer 2.1.0 or later to work. So, I install ZendOptimizer-3.3.0.a An optimizer for PHP code, from ports, put the following lines in the php.ini:


```
[Zend]
zend_optimizer.optimization_level=15
zend_extension_manager.optimizer="/usr/local/lib/php/20020429-debug/Optimizer"
zend_extension_manager.optimizer_ts="/usr/local/lib/php/20020429-debug/Optimizer_TS"
zend_extension="/usr/local/lib/php/20020429-debug/ZendExtensionManager.so"
zend_extension_ts="/usr/local/lib/php/20020429-debug/ZendExtensionManager_TS.so"
```

as showed in the end of Zend installation.

Restart Apache but still get the error message from the application:


```
Zend Optimizer not installed
This file was encoded by the Zend Encoder / Zend SafeGuard Suite
In order to run it, please install the freely available Zend Optimizer, version 2.1.0 or later.
```

The command [cmd=]pkg_info | grep Zend[/cmd] shows:

```
ZendOptimizer-3.3.0.a An optimizer for PHP code
```

I Google around and found something about compat6x, but it still installed:

```
compat6x-i386-6.4.604000.200810_3 A convenience package to install the compat6x libraries
```

The version of PHP installed was php4-4.4.9_4

Thanks for your help.


----------

